

Most fuel efficient car (285mpg) is not a hybrid - cwan
http://gas2.org/2008/03/12/the-worlds-most-fuel-efficient-car-285-mpg-not-a-hybrid/

======
wanderr
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_1-litre_car#Producti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_1-litre_car#Production_and_price)

Volkswagen approved a limited production by 2010. However, production has been
delayed until 2013. The initial price is still unknown.

------
jpr
But it still uses an internal combustion engine, which have a horrible energy
efficiency. I wonder how such a bad technology has lasted for so long?

~~~
tbrownaw
Energy density of the fuel. An electric version of this should be
significantly heavier (and I think bulkier) due to the batteries, quite
possibly having regenerative breaking wouldn't be enough to get back the
losses from the extra weight.

